# Nikki and Nori



## koneko (Feb 24, 2003)

Nikki and Nori are my two spayed female cats. Nikki is my cuddly master huntress that adopted me when I was still in high school. We're not sure exactly how old she is, but she's at least 6 years old. Nori is my princess. She comes to me when I call her name even if my beast-master of a husband is petting her at the time. She is truely my cat whereas Nikki will be anyone's cat if only they'll pet her.










Here are Nikki and Nori having a cuddle nap on our bed.










This is Nikki trying to convince me to put the camera down and pet her. Sorry it's a little blurry. I was trying to keep Nikki looking at the camera by holding one of my arms out like I was about to pet her.










Here's a close-up of Nori's beautiful baby blues.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Your cats are beautiful! They look like they're best buds sleeping together in the first picture. I love Nori's blue eyes, their stunning.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

[sigh] Max & Ben never sleep together like that. It's so sweeet.


----------



## koneko (Feb 24, 2003)

I caught them all on the bed at the same time a few hours ago! I wasn't going to post this pic because I've already posted so many, but I just can't resist...










- koneko


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

There is no such thing as "too many pictures" especially since you're only linking the pics here. Don't hesitate to post more. I am really enjoying all these great shots of your cats. 

....hey, we are all proud parents here!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

So do I, there great pictures. Post more, your kitties are so cute!


----------

